# Smashbox PhotoFinish with Mineral Foundations?



## girlsaidwhat (Nov 12, 2007)

Has anyone tried these together?

I just got my first Everyday Minerals foundation samples...and I tried it yesterday and today, and like it so far. I also ordered some samples from Alima. 

I usually use smashbox's photofinish but does it work with mineral foundations?  

Thanks in advance, you guys rock!


----------



## frocher (Nov 12, 2007)

.....


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 12, 2007)

Definitely only use a little bit, but yeah, it works well with Bare Minerals in my experience.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 12, 2007)

I use it with Everyday Minerals, and it works fine.


----------



## marreyes38 (Mar 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Definitely only use a little bit, but yeah, it works well with Bare Minerals in my experience._

 

I too used smashbox photofinish with my bare minerals foundation and it worked great. im really considering calling it quits on the liquid foundation. the only problem is that i have a few acne scars that werent covered completely so i first have to use a good concealer but even then after a few hours my acne scars reappeared...

if you're going for a natural look photofinish witha mineral foundation is definitely the way to go.


----------



## sharon7 (May 23, 2008)

Hi

How do you apply a primer? Do you use your face and pat it on or use a brush? I remember watching a yourtube video and he said to use a foundation brush?


----------



## astronaut (May 23, 2008)

I use Photofinish light with Everyday Minerals, and it really helps lessen oil production!


----------



## kimberlane (Aug 26, 2008)

I just wanted to say thanks for the info. I too was wondering if a primer would work with minerals.


----------



## Fizzymartini (Aug 27, 2008)

OH yes! This was my staple routine before work (back in my temping days... a few months ago, haha): a smidge of antioxidant sunscreen, followed by Smashbox Photofinish (with Meroxyl+SPF15), then Mineral Makeup (Lily Lolo). The primer was a must for me: it evens out the texture of the skin, ready for the buffing of the MMU! I sincerely *heart* the smashbox.


----------



## widdershins (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharon7* 

 
_Hi

How do you apply a primer? Do you use your face and pat it on or use a brush? I remember watching a yourtube video and he said to use a foundation brush? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I just apply it like a moisturizer/sunscreen with my fingers. I'm sure you could use a foundation brush but I'm too impatient and using a brush takes longer for me.


----------



## glinda666 (Oct 22, 2008)

I use both everyday. Just make sure you give the photofinish time to dry so you don't muddy up your brush


----------



## xmizlynnax (Oct 22, 2008)

yes i've used it with bare minerals before, it works like a charm. without the primer, the mineral foundation just rubbed off everywhere =( that was my biggest gripe with mineral makeup when i used it. primer is a must =)


----------



## yodagirl (Oct 22, 2008)

I used the Photofinish Light with my BareMinerals and it worked perfectly! I never had any luck with their Primetime primer...Made my foundation look awful and flaky


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Oct 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharon7* 

 
_Hi

How do you apply a primer? Do you use your face and pat it on or use a brush? I remember watching a yourtube video and he said to use a foundation brush? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I use my fingers also.  Since it's not tinted and goes on clear, the only way I can tell if an area's covered/if I have enough on/if there's too much in one spot is to use my fingers.  I tried with a brush and I didn't like it.  It's important though to make sure your hands are clean when you're putting it on.


----------



## dorkynerd (Dec 23, 2008)

YES YES YES! This combo is great! I use Smashbox primer every day. And I use a powder foundation. I use to use Bare Escentuals foundation and it look great. (I switched but because I wanted a matte look)

You should be fine as long as you give a few seconds. It does dry super quick anyways. I can't see you have any issues!


----------



## andrrea (Feb 22, 2009)

Yup!!!  Both with Everyday Minerals and Urban Decay.


----------

